# Internetprobleme, Seiten laden nicht oder nicht vollständig etc.



## christian150488 (30. Juni 2012)

*Internetprobleme, Seiten laden nicht oder nicht vollständig etc.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab Probleme mit meinem Inet und hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen soll.

Einige Seiten laden ohne Ende und werden zwar angezeigt aber in der Tableiste lädt und lädt und lädt er.
Dann hab ich das Gefühl das generell mein Inet etwas langsamer ist. ( kann mich aber auch täuschen und es ist Einbildung )
Das größte Problem hab ich allerdings bei Facebook entdeckt, die Seite lädt nämlich gar nicht und wenn dann erst nach 20mal und dann nur für kurz.

Ich habe schon Bitdefender 2012 deinstalliert, die Firewall deaktiviert und mit einem anderen Browser geht es auch nicht.
Facebook hab ich über einen Proxy zwar erreicht aber komme dort nicht weiter da ich dafür Cookies akzeptieren muss und wie das bei Hidemyass geht weis ich nicht.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?


gruß
christian


----------



## Tatanka82 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Internetprobleme, Seiten laden nicht oder nicht vollständig etc.*

hast du vor kurzem ein neues modem bekommen? oder hat dein anbieter eventuell irgendwelche updates aufgespielt? ;D

benutzt du kaspersky oder ähnliches? 

hatte vor kurzem das gleiche problem ... 

kaspersky war bei mir der übeltäter, musste dann das modem resetten pc neu starten und via helpdesk mein modem neu konfigurieren lassen -.- dann gings wieder.

obwohl die firewall deaktiviert war, hat meine firewall alles geblockt :/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Internetprobleme, Seiten laden nicht oder nicht vollständig etc.*



christian150488 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?
> 
> 
> gruß
> christian


Zuerst installierst du wieder deinen antivirus und aktivierst die firewall! Vorher solltes du nicht auf facebook gehen...
Dann systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->lan-verbindung->Details. Dort schauen, was für ein standardgateway und was für einen dns-server du benutzt. Beide IPv-adressen sollten der deines routers entsprechen.Wenn ncht, dann kannst du das, wie nachstehend beschrieben, ändern.
Manuelles festlegen:
systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->lan-verbindung->eigenschaften und dann doppelklick auf "inernetprotokll version 4". Dort setzt du den punkt bei "Folgende DNS-Serveradresse verwenden" und trägst unter "Bevorzugter DNS-Server" die adresse deines routers ein. Bei "Alternativer DNS-Server" trägst du die 8.8.8.8 ein. (dns-server von google)
Das sollte deine probleme dann eigentlich beheben.


----------



## christian150488 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Internetprobleme, Seiten laden nicht oder nicht vollständig etc.*

Danke für eure Tipps, ich habe einfach mal das Betriebssystem neu gemacht da es eh mal nötig war und bei Windows 7 ist das ja keine große Sache, ne Stunde und fertig ist das Ding.

Wenn ich mal wieder solche Probleme habe werd ich hier rein schauen


----------

